# Sitting on feet/shins



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

HI,

I recently read in a hunting magazine that when a dog (retrievers specifically) sits and or leans on your feet/legs that it is not a sign of affection, but really a dominance thing... :-\

Our pup Moose does it all of the time, and when we went to the breeder's home to check it out, his sire did it as well. If you are standing there he just leans on you and tries to sit on your shins and get love.. 

I am skeptical that this is dominance thing, but more of their Velcro nature, but i wanted to run it by all of you, see what you thoughts and experiences were. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KiwiPaws (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi, this is our experience...
Kiba loves to sit down with us especially on our knees he is now 3 1/2yrs and has been doing this since he was a puppy. He comes over looks at us and then just backs up sits down down with his his back legs dangling. Happy and contented to be with us.
When we visited Kiba at 3 weeks old at the breeders his mother came and sat beside us and just leaned into us for a cuddle.
And also, another vizsla at the dog park just loves people and comes and leans into their legs and when you give her a pat she just looks up at you with those vizsla eyes.

Enjoy your day


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Our vizsla prefers to sit on top of us, if possible. She thinks she's sneaky. I don't think it is a dominance thing, but an "I want to be as close as I can to you" thing.


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks, I was really upset when I read the article.... They were obviously not thinking of Vs when it was written.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Samkins,

We had to learn the hard way that a lot of standard dog stuff does not apply to Vizslas. This is our first V and we were also told by our trainer that multiple things similar to what you describe were somehow dominant. We were also told we were loving on her too much and to discourage the "dominant" behavior. We did as told and for awhile (it was hard) and I think our relationship with Ellie suffered because of it. Once I found the forum, I threw out everything that the trainer said about dominance and too much affection. 

It took some time, but Ellie got back to being a cuddlebug and doing *gasp* terrible things like leaning, sitting on our feet and pushing her head against us.


----------



## RuaZen (Nov 12, 2013)

Our experience with a 3year old Weim and a 15m old V is that in the Weim it is highly likely to be one of a number of "challenges" he throws at us daily, and as long as we are winning most of them, we're good. But the V is completely different and hers seems to be purely seeking affection and closeness, rather than winning battles. She will often come to the side of our bed in the middle of the night, not wanting to go out or anything, just wants a pat or two, and is then perfectly to get back in her bed by herself. 
The Weim has lots of tricks and you can see his obedience deterioriating when he gets away with them, but the V's obedience never changes. 
Unless she see's a bird. Then all bets are off...


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Every V I have ever come in contact with... has come in contact with me. The first V I ever met close up was my first pups dame, and she came right up to me and leaned against my legs for a pat. as did the sire whom I met next. There was not an ounce of dominance in their behavior. It was just purely V affection produced by the loving environment they lived in.
Both of my own pups have been leaners that will sit on any part of you that is available. Just try laying down on the floor and see how long it is before your V comes and lays/or sits on you...
What do they do when they run in from playing/ or a potty break... They come in and press (usually the behind) up next to you. I am sure it is a form of communication. They are just letting you know they are back, and if you feel like giving them a pat,scratch, touch, or hug, they are there.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie is a "leaner", too. He's done this since the day I brought him home. I'm absolutely convinced it has nothing to do with dominance and everything to do with seeking affection from humans! People seem to love it, as I do, and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> I recently read in a hunting magazine that when a dog (retrievers specifically) sits and or leans on your feet/legs that it is not a sign of affection, but really a dominance thing... :-\


The magazine is describing a totally different situation, than relaxed at home.
When using a dog as a retriever on a hunt, it has to sit at a short distance from the hunter. Its job is to mark and retrieve birds/ducks. The shooters need room to safely shoot, reload, or just move equipment. The dog should have been trained to stay in what ever spot he was told. If the dog is constantly moving on its own, its a safety issue. 
The dog either lacks training, or has a ( refusing command) dominance issue. Either way the owner needs to tighten up on its training.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I should have added there are always exceptions to the rules. Young dogs will try it the first couple of hunts, until they understand their job. On really cold weather a dog may get to lean in to his owners leg, or under part of their jacket for extra warmth. The owner just lets the other hunter shoot. Even a seasoned dog will want to move closer to you on slow hunts. With mine I just give them short breaks during the hunt, if its slow. A few minutes to stretch their legs, then back to their spot.


----------

